# Veiled Chameleon eye problem



## Drachenjager (Apr 14, 2007)

ok i was in a pet store today and got 3 agb millipedes and an exoterra well any way the owner asked me if i had any chameleons of course i didnt but he said he had one he would give me if i would take it and try to take care of it.i wanted one anyway, but didnt want to spend the cash . i took it because it looked like noone would ever buy it.it has an eye problem maybe some infection...what do you guys think?
:? :wall:


----------



## Avic_Addict (Apr 15, 2007)

I think VET.

It may be caused by an infection or subocular abcess - quite common in chams - but seeing as there is no obvious pus or other discharge it is also possible that it is simply an accumaltion of fluid under the eyeball, possibly following a trauma (you'd be suprised at how many chameleons walk into things and poke themselves in the eye). If it is an infection then a course of antibiotics should clear it up, but I expect your vet will want to drain the fluid out ASAP as the increased pressure on the optic nerve from the fluid will lead to blindness if it not delt with very soon. 

Appart from that, congrats - even though he has this problem it shouldnt cause any significant long-term damage if it is delt with immediatly, and you will have been given what otherwise appears to be quite a healthy little cham.

Keep us updated on the little chaps progress.


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow, kinda looks like it's been that way for a while.  Good thing it can still see out of that eye.  You got a good deal on that one!  Looks like a female with the short helmet.  You need to find a free male .  I forgot to tell you earlier that the males are born with little spurs next to their back feet.  You can probably find a pic of that if you Google it.


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 15, 2007)

i may have to do a home remedy as i dont know any vets around that will work on herps ...i can maybe get some antibiotics from one if i tell them i need them but they are like total dufi when it comes to anything other than mammals and even worse dogs and katzen. i think i can drain this as well or better than any vet around my area anyway but .... i am going to ask around for a referral 
i took the critter cause i was pretty sure it would just hang out there and die before anyone would take it


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Apr 15, 2007)

No, I'd say go to a vet. even if they dont know herps, they still have all the sterile tools and can give shots and such correctly. It looks like you have a great little pet there! Nice fine! I want to get one of those someday.
~Samuel


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 15, 2007)

hmmm i dont know why people use that darn colored calci sand !!! i founf a piece of that in my chameleons eye!! i got it out so maybe the swelling will go down,


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Apr 16, 2007)

Ahh that is the danged thing!! That certainly could be the problem. There eye's are so sensitive that something like that could irritate it and cause that horrid swelling.
Good going.
~Samuel


----------



## Avic_Addict (Apr 16, 2007)

Please do not attempt to drain or treat the swelling yourself. Apart from being illegal - only qualified vets are licenced to perform any type of surgical procedure that involves creating a cut or puncture to the skin - it is likely that you will only inflict more damage to the eye, not to mention a great deal of pain and suffering to your new cham.

The eye and ocular orbit is an extremely blood-and-nerve rich area, and without proper veterinary training and equipment it is extremely likely that you will either damage the optic nerve and blind the cham, or the cham will simply bleed out and die. 

It is far better to seek veterinary attention, even if it means having to travel a large distance. If you cannot afford to pay veterinary fees, or are unable to travel to an appropriate vet, then I would strongly recommend surrendering the animal to a rescue or humane society who will then take responsibility for its treatment. You must consider the animal's welfare as highest priority.


----------



## Nich (Apr 16, 2007)

Avic_Addict said:


> Please do not attempt to drain or treat the swelling yourself. Apart from being illegal -QUOTE]
> 
> Absolutley rediculous. Any ordinary vet would be almost as nervous as you to relieve fluid from an orbical. Either find a herp vet, or put her down. My psychotic self uses the smallest gauge needle you can get from diabetic supplies and would drain the fluids manually, and empty an amoxycillin capsuel (from a local fish store, they will have them in the right dosage) then spred into a 3 millimeter thick line, then divide it into 50 somewhat= pieces, and take one of those pieces and sprinkle it on a cricket. Feed 2 of those to the cham, then feed as usuall, then the following week give it another. Feed as usuall for the week, then another.
> Listening to this advise might kill your cham,
> though if followed though will probably lead to a full recovery. Im not a vet, but this is the procedure they will administer to a cham of your's body whieght (approx 20-40grams, at 2-4 months of age) by the book.


----------



## mindlessvw (Apr 16, 2007)

I would say more that likely it is the sand particle but really you need to find a vet...you would be suprised what a "regular" vet will know...they don't just learn about cats and dogs...also, you should be able to treat it (once having gone to a vet) on your own... where do you live? Maybe someone knows of a vet that could help you out. Also, zoos are good about helping people typically.


----------



## Inverted (Apr 16, 2007)

I have an idea that was suggested to me when my Panther chameleon had an eye irritation. If you take the screen cage and put it in the shower, water luke warm, so that the water is just splashing the side of the cage and not directly on your chameleon the spray will be a nice shower that may intice your chameleon to get directly in the water on it's own and try and rinse any foreign material from the eye. I would do this for half an hour. If something is in the eye then you might see your chameleons eye bulge out, cave in, and rotate around which is normal while it attempts to wash the material out of the eye. That is if there is anything in the eye and this is one of the easiest methods and will not stress your chameleon at all. If nothing else it will enjoy the shower.


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 16, 2007)

well after getting the calci sand out the inflamation looks better today. the puffyness at the top is all but gone.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Apr 16, 2007)

thats great. Make sure you post a photo when he is looking better.
~Samuel


----------



## Avic_Addict (Apr 17, 2007)

Nich said:


> Avic_Addict said:
> 
> 
> > Please do not attempt to drain or treat the swelling yourself. Apart from being illegal -QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 17, 2007)

it appars to be a she lol and we call her Cammie . I know silly name lol 
she sees fine and tracks with it very well. i will try to get her in a position to get another shot of her eye and post it. the top is a good bit better looking and dosent have that concave look in the center .

got pix


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 17, 2007)

Ooochi!  I can think of better places to have a cut like that than on my thumb.  That chem looks a lot better.  Makes me think even more that it was swollen a long time because of the stretched out looking skin.  Maybe someone at that store knows someone that has a male and you could breed it and split the babies, not like your thumb though .


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah it sucked healing fast tho , cut it friday lol
about 1/4" deep too lol 
yeah i am hoping it all goes back into place. i was talking to someone who had one with this same problem and found out it was malnutrition, seems all they were feeding it was crix..... no vita spray or calcium dust either. 
but she is getting some varied diet now and misting and the like and no stinking calci sand in the eye
or tank or my property !!! lol


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 22, 2007)

*gone to a much better place*

well the chameleon is not with us anymore ...im gonna miss her ...


good news tho ,  she is now living in a place where she will have great care and lots of love and all. she lives at a private reptarium now ! they were very happy to get her too. her eye continues to heal up and i will be getting updates on her progress. darn that calcisand i wish i could get it banned where is the activists when something important like calci sand comes up


----------



## Dark (Apr 22, 2007)

Very soory to hear about your loss, I once had a Jackson's Chameleon with a similur problem that had also died,

(didn't mention my Chameleon's death earlier because didn't want to discourage you)


----------



## bugmankeith (Apr 22, 2007)

Very soory to hear about your loss, I once had a Jackson's Chameleon with a similur problem that had also died,


She didnt die! He said she in now living at a private reptarium.


----------

